# Keep America Beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

Keep America Beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report

Rodney Smith and I attended the Keep America Beautiful national conference in Orlando on Tuesday, so we have a Keep America Beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report.

Upcoming Events- Lots of 'em!

- 2/28-3/5 Wekiva Paint Out. Thirty nationally-renowned artists come here and paint our beautiful scenery for one week. They start painting on Monday, February 29th and continue through Saturday, March 5th. The event culminates with a Gala at Wekiva Island, an event not to be missed! http://keepseminole.org/event/wekiva-paint-out/

- Ocala Outdoor Expo, 3/5 and 3/6. http://www.ocalaexpo.com/

- Mosquito Lagoon Show and Tell Fishing Seminar, March 5. http://www.spottedtail.com/mosquito-lagoon-show-and-tell-fishing-seminar/

- Mosquito Lagoon On-the-Water Show and Tell Fishing Seminar, March 6. http://www.spottedtail.com/mosquito-lagoon-on-the-water-show-and-tell-fishing-seminar/



Parents Must Read This

Get a tissue because there will be tears of laughter. http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/...s-who-are-just-a-little-too-honest/ss-BBoUcIt



Fishing!

Sunday, a day I usually don't like to fish, was a lovely day, calm and cloudy, and I did fish. My angler was Dr. Dave Harden of Orlando. We went spin fishing for trout and reds and did pretty well. My lures of choice were the DOA CAL shad and the DOA 3" Shrimp. Dr. Dave used a 1/8th ounce jig with a 4" shad tail. A half dozen reds and about 20 trout were boated, several slot fish of each. Sight fishing was difficult due to the clouds but we did sight cast to several fish and caught a few of them. Good day.

Monday Dr. Aubrey Thompson, a fly fisher from Jacksonville, came down for some Mosquito Lagoon fly fishing. It was mostly cloudy with almost no wind and we ran over fish all day, very frustrating. Aubrey got three fish altogether, a nice trout and a couple of rat reds, on a fly he calls the neutralizer http://www.danblanton.com/blog/red-meat-neutralizer-fly-tying-instructions-by-lee-haskin/. We saw quite a few fish but almost all of them were after we ran them over- nary a tailer did we see. Stupid, uncooperative fish! That's fishin I guess.

Tuesday Rodney and I attended the Keep America Beautiful conference. I knew almost nothing about them but it's an amazing, important organization. Read the blog I wrote about it here... http://www.spottedtail.com/blog/keep-america-beautiful/

Wednesday- honey-dos! 'nuff said.

Thursday Tammy and I tried to go bass fishing. I say tried to because the 20 mph winds interfered with our boat handling and casting. We gave up fishless after a couple of hours. Tammy said there are shad from the Mullet Lake all the way to SR 50.

Friday's 20 mph winds and 60 degree high temperature discouraged me from fishing. I thought about shad fishing, but ended up going walking/running through the state forest, on the Florida Trail.

Someone has clearcut a sizeable section of the woods between Snow Hill Road and Brumley Road. You walk along these nice mud bridges through some lovely woods, right into an ugly wound, a clearcut. What is up with that?















This is what it used to look like.























This is what it looks like now.

I see some letters being generated, because I'm kind of upset. The Little Big Econ state forest is NOT keeping America beautiful.

And that is the Keep America Beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report.

Life is great and I love my work!

Life is short- Go Fishing!

John Kumiski
www.spottedtail.com
http://www.spottedtail.com/blog
www.johnkumiski.com
www.rentafishingbuddy.com
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/jkumiski



*All content in this blog, including writing and photos, copyright John Kumiski 2016. All rights are reserved.*


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Capt. John Kumiski said:


> Keep America Beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report
> 
> Rodney Smith and I attended the Keep America Beautiful national conference in Orlando on Tuesday, so we have a Keep America Beautiful Mosquito Lagoon Fishing Report.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank the "Bald One" in Tallahassee for the damage !!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Thank the "Bald One" in Tallahassee for the damage !!


This guy?


----------

